
Measuring hourly snowfall with a webcam and PHP - wyclif
http://www.boutell.com/boutell/jillsnow/
======
win_ini
I like the title. I couldn't look at your page for much longer than 30 seconds
though. Red on black and the font make it difficult on the eyes.

